# Napken Lake With Hearst Air - Video



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey fellas, I fished Napken June 2-9 and had a pretty great trip overall. The full story with text and photos is forthcoming, but I pieced together this 33 minute video which I think is awesome all things considered.









Have always wanted to fish Napken so it was nice to finally experience it. Bugs were FEROCIOUS, the worst I've seen in a long time. The camp quite frankly was nicer than I expected which was a pleasant surprise.

We fished it pretty hard and caught a total of 12 trophy sized pike in excess of 40" for the week. A couple were true giants. Walleye were super abundant and easy to catch, although as expected they do run small in Napken. If you wanted to you could catch them all day long though.

Anyhow, check out the video!

Cheers


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing Mike. Another fantastic report from you. We are leaving on our trip to N. Ontario Saturday so this is just what I needed to read to get excited. This looks like a fantastic trip to go on. What do you do to convince your friends to try new places and experience new things? I would like to try out some of these outfits but its a little hard to get the boys to want to try something. You also mention the use of a Doctors Spoon a couple of times. Is that something that we have available here in Michigan or is this something local to you in ON?
As always, thanks again for the fantastic report and everything was on-point! Keep up the good reports and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

MallardMaster said:


> Thanks for sharing Mike. Another fantastic report from you. We are leaving on our trip to N. Ontario Saturday so this is just what I needed to read to get excited. This looks like a fantastic trip to go on. What do you do to convince your friends to try new places and experience new things? I would like to try out some of these outfits but its a little hard to get the boys to want to try something. You also mention the use of a Doctors Spoon a couple of times. Is that something that we have available here in Michigan or is this something local to you in ON?
> As always, thanks again for the fantastic report and everything was on-point! Keep up the good reports and thanks for sharing!


Thanks, glad you liked! As far as convincing my friends to try new places, that's not a problem. I have a pretty heavy travel schedule and they're always on board to join me. It's not always the same group though, there's a waiting list LOL!
As far as the Doctor spoons go, I didn't realize how much I mentioned them until I went through all the clips. They probably should be sponsoring me. Fact is it's my favorite spoon for pike, specifically the hammered orange and copper color. It's an Illinois based company called Yellow Bird that makes them. If you contact them ask to chat with Rick Battallini, he'll take care of you.

http://www.yellowbirdproducts.com/s...406-fluorescent-orange-hammered-copper-swirl/


----------



## Monster07 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the insight on fishing Ontario. I am Headed to Dusey we are leaving out of Nakina Last week in July. You have any thoughts on tackle that would be a must. Daredevils are a check, with bucktails, and twister tails. Pike is what I want to spend the majority time fishing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Monster07 said:


> Thanks for all the insight on fishing Ontario. I am Headed to Dusey we are leaving out of Nakina Last week in July. You have any thoughts on tackle that would be a must. Daredevils are a check, with bucktails, and twister tails. Pike is what I want to spend the majority time fishing. Thanks in advance.


 You need to call me direct as soon as possible, 905-630-8045 I'm not kidding Cheers, Mike


----------



## Monster07 (May 17, 2015)

Mike Borger said:


> You need to call me direct as soon as possible, 905-630-8045 I'm not kidding Cheers, Mike


Due it be an international call , my phone doesn't allow me to make it. Do you have an email address?

Chad


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

Try Skype or Google Phone. Free calls across NA.


----------



## Phil160 (May 10, 2010)

Mike, what was the average sized walleye that you pulled from Napken? I'm trying to get a group together for 2018 or maybe 2019 depending on available dates from outfitters to do a Throphy pike trip and hook into some walleye as well of course. However It would be nice to catch walleye with a 16" avg with some 20"s thrown in maybe even a 30"er. Would you recommend this lake for these expectations or is the better options for roughly the same budget? This lake was kinda in the radar but maybe you could suggest another lake...


----------

